# 4 loving pets in 1 yr is 4 too many



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

In loving memory of Shade 15 yr old cat died of a heart attack July/07
Toby 10 ish llasha x rescue died of complications from cushings disease Nov/07
Tre Aussie shep x 9 ish died of Bladder cancer Mar/08
Lacey Shep x rescued at 9 days old died of bone cancer June/08 at 8 1/2 yrs
You will all always be in my heart. Love you your mom...Jill


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw you must be absolutely devastated, its heart breaking losing a pet but four within a year I can't begin to imagine what you are going through.

Big hugs from all of us.

RIP Little ones.

Sue


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Aaawww Jill my heart goes out to you and your family. I can't even begin to imagine what a devestating year you have had.

All you babies are together again, playing free from pain and waiting for you


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So so sorry Jill - words are never enough but they are all we have ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

That is just so tragic - Sending condolencies - rest in peace sweet fur-children.


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

That is so so sad. My heart goes out to you. R.I.P little ones. xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They were beautiful, so very sorry for your awful loss.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank-you all. I was horridfied when I realised Toby's pic wasn't on here I must have had a moment. Here's my beloved little Toby a little dog with big character...Jill


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My condolences hun

Run free at the bridge little ones


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for editing the last post moderators are great....jill


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> In loving memory of Shade 15 yr old cat died of a heart attack July/07
> Toby 10 ish llasha x rescue died of complications from cushings disease Nov/07
> Tre Aussie shep x 9 ish died of Bladder cancer Mar/08
> Lacey Shep x rescued at 9 days old died of bone cancer June/08 at 8 1/2 yrs
> You will all always be in my heart. Love you your mom...Jill


Bless think of the good times, i have lost 5 rabbits this year a chicken and my big loveable Rotti one of my rabbits got PTS last night so i no how you feel 2008 as been a terrible year for me with my babys.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry you have had such a bad year also. My thoughts are with you...Jill


----------

